
Azure’s Capacity Woes Hurt GCP, AWS, and All the Rest - QuinnyPig
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/how-azures-capacity-woes-hurt-gcp-aws-and-all-the-rest/
======
bryanrasmussen
so I guess my decision to go with Azure for the next project is going to have
to go back. Now what.

~~~
tobyhede
All the big providers have had and will continue to have challenges. Any issue
that is a product of too much success is a good problem to have. MS are still
the biggest player in productivity so pandemic affected them differently.

